# Ram with Identity Crisis



## SarahSand1 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Ya all,

Our Whiltshire ram has developed a real identity crisis thinks he is a steer.:/
This was partially our fault as when he first arrived our doggie chased him into the cattle paddock where he has free ranged quite happily for about a month.  Now that that paddock has been grazed out and the cattle returned to their owner, Two Bob the ram is back in our paddocks with our cattle.  He shows no interest in either our Merino or Poll Dorset sheep and prefers the company of cattle.  He did have a quick sniff at the sheep to see if they were in season and then re joined the cattle. 

*I do have a question regarding breeding, what sort of a sheep would we get if we crossed the Whiltshire Ram with the Poll Dorsets?
Would they be good for meat?*







  Sarah


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 5, 2012)

To my understanding, the Wiltshire Horn is a shedding wool sheep (though not considered a hair sheep). So they aren't particularly good for wool so I guess they would be fine for meat. Really you can eat any sheep but obviously the heavier muscled sheep (particularly texels, suffolks, and other blackface breeds) produce better carcasses.


----------



## SarahSand1 (Nov 5, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> To my understanding, the Wiltshire Horn is a shedding wool sheep (though not considered a hair sheep). So they aren't particularly good for wool so I guess they would be fine for meat. Really you can eat any sheep but obviously the heavier muscled sheep (particularly texels, suffolks, and other blackface breeds) produce better carcasses.


Thank you Sheep Girl,

I did some surfing around and for those that may be interested found this artice:

Wiltipoll sheep are distinguished by their ability to produce quality, lean and flavoursome meat without the costs of wool. The breed was established in Australia using Wiltshire Horn stock. The objective was to develop a polled strain of the easy-care Wiltshire Horn.  
The poll gene was initially incorporated by crossing a pure-bred Wiltshire Horn ram with a polled-breed ewe. The first cross was subsequently back-crossed for four generations, ultimately achieving 96.87 percent Wiltshire Horn blood. Now, the Australian Wiltipoll Association stipulates that registered sheep must posses no less than 96.87 percent Wiltshire Horn blood, while other rigid guidelines have also been implemented. 
Wiltipoll generally exhibit similar traits to Wiltshire Horns. However, they have no horns! They have large frames, and usually weigh between 65 and 120 kilograms (rams are obviously at the heavier end). Wiltipoll coats bear a short white fleece that sheds annually. They are bred primarily for the production of prime lamb, particularly in pastoral regions where they can perform well on marginal feed.
In meat breeds, wool shedding can translate to economic benefits for a number of reasons. There are no costs attributed to shearing, crutching, dipping, flystrike or mulesing. It also means that large amounts of nutrition are directed towards the production of meat in the animal. Also, it renders the sheep ideal in organic lamb operations - which is currently a popular consumer demand.  
As prime lamb sires, Wiltipoll sheep produce lean, adaptable progeny that offer meat that fulfils the requirements of the Australian domestic and export trade. They produce a carcase that offers high dressing percentages of lean ,well muscled and tasty meat. Wiltipolls can also perform well in different management systems, without gaining excess fat. Rams remain productive throughout the year. 
Wiltipoll ewes are recognised for their easy lambing, milkiness, and propensity for multiple births - usually achieving rates between 140 percent and 180 percent. Some ewes are able to procreate as early as 6 months old. Although they are relatively adaptable, they perform particularly well in the wetter regions of Victoria.   
The Australian Wiltipoll Association Inc. was formed in 1996. The first flock book was published in 1997. Now, there are more than 140 studs throughout the country.

So yes, we will be keeping out ram and hopefully some nice lambs next year.  Although this year come shearing time we got some lovley wool from the poll dorsets, however maybe with the cross we won't need to sheer the blighters.  Although the lady we gave the wool to promised to knit us some lovley beanies ( Hats)  and they would come in handy here in our climate. ALthough I am somewhat cross at hubby as he is not into wool but more interested as to what goes into the freezer.  Having said that seeing what Whiltpols sell for in our parts, I am having second thoughts.

 to ya all  

Sarah


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 6, 2012)

It rather sounds like a good arrangement for Two Bob as he is more in a controlled situation.  When the ewes come into estrus I would fancy that he will happily join the flock for a fling and then most likely go back to his buddies the cows.  More to the point is what does he do when the cows are in estrus?  Now that would be a conundrum, were he to think he was a bull.


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 6, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> It rather sounds like a good arrangement for Two Bob as he is more in a controlled situation.  When the ewes come into estrus I would fancy that he will happily join the flock for a fling and then most likely go back to his buddies the cows.  *More to the point is what does he do when the cows are in estrus?* Now that would be a conundrum, were he to think he was a bull.


.                                   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





We had a similar situation with our ram lamb.
We kept him separated from the ewe lambs for months.
He was in a pasture with our dogs. He thought he was a dog.
Whenever the dogs would go chasing after something, the ram was right with them running as fast as he could.
If he could bark, I'm sure he would!
He also kept trying to breed with my dogs (one in particular being his favorite).
Just last month I put him in a pasture with a mature ewe and one of the dogs thinking he'd finally be in heaven with the ewe, but he kinda ignored her and stayed with the dog.
He also kept trying to mate with the dog.
He *may* have bred the ewe and I just never saw the deed being done.
But I finally put another ewe in with him two weeks or so ago, and he seemed very interested in her.
He still tried to mate with my dog, so I removed the dog during the day and left him with the two ewes.
FINALLY (just last Saturday) I caught him breeding the ewe!
I was SO HAPPY cuz I was getting pretty worried about the ram's identity crisis.  lol
I also have not noticed him bugging my poor dog anymore.
Anyway, next month I'll put the rest of the ewes in with him and hope for lots of lambs next Spring!


----------

